# Programm für Labelflash gesucht

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

kennt von euch jmd. ein Programm oder ein Plugin um Labelflash-Rohlinge beschriften zu können?

Oder hat jmd. eine Empfehlung ?

Danke & LG

metal1ty

----------

## Erdie

IMHO gibt es keine Linux Lösung. Die Windows Version läuft allerdings unter Wine ganz gut. Habe ich so gemacht.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## 3PO

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> IMHO gibt es keine Linux Lösung. ...

 

Stimmt leider.

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Während einige der genannten Programme sowohl unter Windows als auch unter MacOS X laufen, fehlt bislang eine Linux-Lösung....

 

Siehe hier: --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labelflash

Aber vlt hilft Dir ja das: --> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7932&iTestingId=11815

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh   :Sad:  okay..dann werde ich das wohl echt über wine machen müssen...schade..

Vielen Dank.

----------

